# Mitgliederbeschränkung



## Chris85m (8. August 2013)

Hallöchen zusammen!!

Ich habe da mal eine Frage an euch..
Hoffe das gehört hier auch rein...
Habe mal die Suchfunktion benutzt aber nicht wirklich was gefunden..

Also es gibt ja für Vereine eine Mitgliederbeschränkung..d.h. das je nach Gewässergröße die mögliche Mitgliederzahl vorgegeben ist..(mein wissenstand bis dato)

Kann mir jemand vielleicht erklären wie das genau geregelt ist..oder ob das nur die Gewässergröße vorgibt?

mfg Chris


----------



## Franky (8. August 2013)

*AW: Mitgliederbeschränkung*

Woher stammt denn dieses Wissen???


----------



## Chris85m (8. August 2013)

*AW: Mitgliederbeschränkung*

Vereinsvorstand eines Gewässers in NRW


----------



## Fr33 (8. August 2013)

*AW: Mitgliederbeschränkung*

Hallo Chris,

dann haben wir das schon  Dann ist das eine alleinige Sache des Vorstandes dieses ASV, wenn er die Mitglieder (meist Aktive) beschränkt....

macht ja auch Sinn.... sonst hocken durch Zufall an einem 3 Ha Weiher irgendwann 100Mann ...und wollen Angeln...


----------



## antonio (8. August 2013)

*AW: Mitgliederbeschränkung*

das kann jeder verein regeln wie er will.
wenn zum beispiel ein nur 0,5 ha gewässer zur verfügung steht, wirds mit 1000 mitgliedern schlecht.
also haben manche vereine sich eben ne maximalmitgliederzahl auferlegt.
eine mitgliederzahlbegrenzung vom gesetz her gibt es nicht, das kann jeder verein für sich entscheiden.

antonio


----------



## Chris85m (8. August 2013)

*AW: Mitgliederbeschränkung*

ja moment..das sei aber wohl von ner Fischereibehörde so vorgegeben worden... das warum ist mir ja schon klar


----------



## antonio (8. August 2013)

*AW: Mitgliederbeschränkung*

die fischereibehörde kann keine mitgliederzahlen vorgeben,sie kann höchstens die zahl der auszugebenden erlaubnischeine begrenzen.

antonio


----------



## Deep Down (8. August 2013)

*AW: Mitgliederbeschränkung*

Irrtum, das kann ein Verein nicht nach Belieben mal einfach so regeln, sondern ein Aufnahmestopp muss im Einzelnen begründet werden! 
Dem Verein kann ansonsten die Gemeinnützigkeit aberkannt werden, wodurch er seinen Steuervorteil verliert und in der Folge Steuern abführen darf!


----------



## antonio (8. August 2013)

*AW: Mitgliederbeschränkung*



Deep Down schrieb:


> Irrtum, das kann ein Verein nicht nach Belieben mal einfach so regeln, sondern ein Aufnahmestopp muss im Einzelnen begründet werden!
> Dem Verein kann ansonsten die Gemeinnützigkeit aberkannt werden, wodurch er seinen Steuervorteil verliert und in der Folge Steuern abführen darf!



ja und die begründung ist doch klar und es lassen sich viele weitere finden und nicht jeder verein muß gemeinnützig sein.

antonio


----------



## Franky (8. August 2013)

*AW: Mitgliederbeschränkung*



antonio schrieb:


> das kann jeder verein regeln wie er will.
> wenn zum beispiel ein nur 0,5 ha gewässer zur verfügung steht, wirds mit 1000 mitgliedern schlecht.
> also haben manche vereine sich eben ne maximalmitgliederzahl auferlegt.
> eine mitgliederzahlbegrenzung vom gesetz her gibt es nicht, das kann jeder verein für sich entscheiden.
> ...



Jepp! Vor allem muss das Ganze entsprechend abgesegnet sein (bei Gründung/Satzungsänderung). Ansonsten ist die Gemeinnützigkeit verloren...


----------



## Naturliebhaber (8. August 2013)

*AW: Mitgliederbeschränkung*



Deep Down schrieb:


> Irrtum, das kann ein Verein nicht nach Belieben mal einfach so regeln, sondern ein Aufnahmestopp muss im Einzelnen begründet werden!
> Dem Verein kann ansonsten die Gemeinnützigkeit aberkannt werden, wodurch er seinen Steuervorteil verliert und in der Folge Steuern abführen darf!


 
Das stimmt so nicht. Einfach z.B. mal hier nachlesen, wie sich Gemeinnützigkeit definiert:
http://www.juraforum.de/lexikon/verein-gemeinnuetzigkeit

Ich bin selbst lange im Vorstand eines großen Vereins gewesen. Selbstverständlich können z.B. in der Satzung Bedingungen für einen Aufnahmestopp von Mitgliedern festgelegt werden.

Bzgl. Aufnahmestopps in Fischereivereinen in Bayern ist die Sache recht einfach: Berechtigungsscheine sind von der Behörde zu genehmigen und hinsichtlich Anzahl von der Fläche der bewirtschafteten Gewässer abhängig. Ist dieses Limit erreicht, dürfen keine aktiven Mitglieder mehr aufgenommen werden.


----------



## Chris85m (8. August 2013)

*AW: Mitgliederbeschränkung*

danke Naturliebhaber..ich glaube das ist auch genau das was ich gesucht habe.. so wird das auch gemeint sein


----------



## antonio (8. August 2013)

*AW: Mitgliederbeschränkung*

richtig. es kommt eben drauf an welche kapazitäten der verein zur verfügung hat bezüglich vereinsanlagen,räumlichkeiten und und und.
dies kann von verein zu verein sehr unterschiedlich sein und hängt auch viel davon ab, welcher art der verein ist.
ein verein der eben zur ausübung seiner tätigkeit bestimmte räumlichkeiten oder ähnliches braucht, kann dann eben nur im rahmen der kapazitäten mitglieder aufnehmen. das spricht überhaupt nicht gegen eine gemeinnützigkeit.

antonio


----------



## Deep Down (8. August 2013)

*AW: Mitgliederbeschränkung*

Ich hab nichts Gegenteiliges behauptet!
Wirksam regeln kann der Verein nur etwas, was im rechtlichen Rahmen zulässig ist. So kann eine solche (zulässige) Regelung selbstverständlich auch in eine Satzung aufgenommen werden. 
Bestimmt das Gesetz bei Vorliegen bestimmter Tatbestände das jeweilige Verhalten, ist es der weiteren Ausgestaltung durch den Verein natürlich entzogen. Dann erübrigt sich auch jegliche weitere Begründung.


----------



## antonio (8. August 2013)

*AW: Mitgliederbeschränkung*

und der rechtliche rahmen verbietet keine beschränkung und mit der gemeinnützigkeit hat das nichts zu tun, da gelten andere kriterien als die mitgliederzahl.

antonio


----------



## Franky (8. August 2013)

*AW: Mitgliederbeschränkung*

... und Behörden haben in dem Bezug auf "Mitgliederbegrenzungen" keinem Verein Auflagen zu machen!


----------



## Naturliebhaber (8. August 2013)

*AW: Mitgliederbeschränkung*



Deep Down schrieb:


> Bestimmt das Gesetz bei Vorliegen bestimmter Tatbestände das jeweilige Verhalten, ist es der weiteren Ausgestaltung durch den Verein natürlich entzogen. Dann erübrigt sich auch jegliche weitere Begründung.


 
Ich kann als Skatverein in meine Satzung schreiben, dass ich die Mitgliederzahl auf 60 Personen begrenze, ohne dass der Verein dadurch die Gemeinnützigkeit verliert und ohne dass der Verein dies weiter begründen muss.

Immer bedenken: Die Entscheidung über die Gemeinnützigkeit fällt das Finanzamt. Und zwar maßgeblich auf Basis folgender Fakten:

Einschränkungen bei der Mittelverwendung
Beschränkungen bei der wirtschaftlichen Betätigung
strenge Beschränkungen bei Zuwendungen an Mitglieder
die Vermögensbindung bei Auflösung des Vereins
erweiterte Buchführungspflichten
http://www.vereinsknowhow.de/kurzinfos/leitfaden.htm#2


----------



## Chris85m (8. August 2013)

*AW: Mitgliederbeschränkung*

Fischereirecht NRW

paragraph 17
Auszug:

Die Fischereibehörde kann anordnen, in welcher Zahl Fischereierlaubnisverträge abzuschließen sind


----------



## antonio (8. August 2013)

*AW: Mitgliederbeschränkung*

ja und was hat das mit mitglliederzahlen zu tun.
wenn ein verein 100 mitglieder haben will und die behörde genehmigt aber nur 50 erlaubnisscheine, muß der verein sich nen kopf machen wie er die gerecht verteilt.
die behörde kann ihm aber nicht die mitgliederzahl vorschreiben.
der verein kann aber sagen bei 50 mitgliedern ist schluß, um eben dem aus dem weg zu gehen, 50 karten auf 100 leute aufzteilen.

antonio


----------



## Chris85m (8. August 2013)

*AW: Mitgliederbeschränkung*

ja antonio dann hab ich mich halt ein wenig falsch ausgedrückt..bei dem besagten verein ist mitglied = erlaubnisschein...kann woanders vielleicht anders sein..sorry


----------



## antonio (8. August 2013)

*AW: Mitgliederbeschränkung*

dann hat der verein für sich eben beschlossen nur so viele mitglieder aufzunehmen, wie er erlaubnisscheine hat, das ist schlichtweg seine sache und sein recht.
nicht mehr und nicht weniger.

antonio


----------



## großdorsch 1 (8. August 2013)

*AW: Mitgliederbeschränkung*

jeder angelverein der ein eigenes wasser hat,bekommt genau gesagt wie viele aktiven mitglieder pro hektar wasserfläche zulässig sind! und mehr muss der verein auch nicht aufnehmen!  es besteht dann die möglichkeit einer passiven mitgliedschaft und auf eine warteliste geschrieben zu werden,wo dann wenn ein aktiver austritt,verstierbt usw. der jeweilig an oberster stelle stehende nachrückt!!!
und kein verein kann gezwungen werden mehr aktive aufzunehmen und muss sich dann den kopf zerbrechen wie die angelkarten zu teilen sind!!!
da könnt ihr euch aber noch genauer und ausführlicher beim jeweiligen verband in dem der verein organisiert ist schlau machen!!!


----------



## antonio (8. August 2013)

*AW: Mitgliederbeschränkung*



großdorsch 1 schrieb:


> jeder angelverein der ein eigenes wasser hat,bekommt genau gesagt wie viele aktiven mitglieder pro hektar wasserfläche zulässig sind! und mehr muss der verein auch nicht aufnehmen!  es besteht dann die möglichkeit einer passiven mitgliedschaft und auf eine warteliste geschrieben zu werden,wo dann wenn ein aktiver austritt,verstierbt usw. der jeweilig an oberster stelle stehende nachrückt!!!
> und kein verein kann gezwungen werden mehr aktive aufzunehmen und muss sich dann den kopf zerbrechen wie die angelkarten zu teilen sind!!!
> da könnt ihr euch aber noch genauer und ausführlicher beim jeweiligen verband in dem der verein organisiert ist schlau machen!!!



nein, da kann ihm keiner reinreden.
er bekommt höchstens ein limit an erlaubnisscheinen zugestanden.

antonio


----------



## großdorsch 1 (8. August 2013)

*AW: Mitgliederbeschränkung*

ja und was habe ich gerade geschrieben?  und was ist der unterschied ob du gesagt bekommst du darfst 20 jahreskarten ausstellen oder 20 aktive mitglieder haben???  aktives mitglied im angelverein bedeutet auch gleichzeitig jahreskarteninhaber!!!


----------



## antonio (8. August 2013)

*AW: Mitgliederbeschränkung*



großdorsch 1 schrieb:


> ja und was habe ich gerade geschrieben?  und was ist der unterschied ob du gesagt bekommst du darfst 20 jahreskarten ausstellen oder 20 aktive mitglieder haben???  aktives mitglied im angelverein bedeutet auch gleichzeitig jahreskarteninhaber!!!



falsch jahreskarten sind nicht gleich aktive mitglieder.
wenn ich mehr mitglieder habe gehen eben dann einige leer aus.

antonio


----------



## großdorsch 1 (8. August 2013)

*AW: Mitgliederbeschränkung*

verstehst du den unterschied zwischen aktiven und passiven mitgliedern?  du musst als verein erst mal jeden aufnehmen ausser es gibt gründe die zur verweigerung führen!!!
dann bist du also mitglied,was aber noch nicht heißt das du auch aktiv bist und eine jahreskarte bekommst!!!  ist nämlich die vorgabe für lizensen erreicht dann musst du halt warten bis du auf der liste ganz oben stehst!!!
und wenn dein bewirtschaftungsplan 15 jareskarten vor sieht für euer gewässer und die erreicht sind,dann schaust du als 16. eben in die röhre!!! bis einer auf seine karte verzichtet usw....und du der nächste nachrücker bist!!!


----------



## Naturliebhaber (8. August 2013)

*AW: Mitgliederbeschränkung*



antonio schrieb:


> falsch jahreskarten sind nicht gleich aktive mitglieder.
> wenn ich mehr mitglieder habe gehen eben dann einige leer aus.
> 
> antonio


 
Das kommt halt alles auf die Satzung an.

Typischerweise hat jedes aktive Mitglied Anspruchauf eine Jahreskarte. Oder was meinst du, wofür aktive Mitglieder ihren gegenüber passiven Mitgliedern signifikant höheren Jahresbeitrag zahlen und gegenüber passiven Mitgliedern die Pflicht zur Ableistung von Arbeitsstunden etc. haben?

Ein Verein darf damit nur so viele aktive Mitglieder aufnehmen, wie er Jahreskarten zur Verfügung hat. 

Zusätzlich kann ein Verein für einzelne Gewässer gegen Zusatzbeitrag separate Karten ausgeben, die dann entsprechend Satzung nur an aktive oder auch an passive Mitglieder ausgegeben werden können. 

Interessant wird die Sache, wenn dem Verein Gewässer wegbrechen, z.B. weil ein Pächter die Pacht nicht verlängert. Dann besteht die Gefahr, dass die ganze Sache in Schieflage gerät. Solch einen Fall haben wir hier in der Gegend gerade bei einem größeren Verein. Und neue Gewässer zur Pacht zu bekommen ist derzeit wie ein Fünfer im Lotto |uhoh:


----------



## antonio (8. August 2013)

*AW: Mitgliederbeschränkung*



großdorsch 1 schrieb:


> verstehst du den unterschied zwischen aktiven und passiven mitgliedern?  du musst als verein erst mal jeden aufnehmen ausser es gibt gründe die zur verweigerung führen!!!
> dann bist du also mitglied,was aber noch nicht heißt das du auch aktiv bist und eine jahreskarte bekommst!!!  ist nämlich die vorgabe für lizensen erreicht dann musst du halt warten bis du auf der liste ganz oben stehst!!!
> und wenn dein bewirtschaftungsplan 15 jareskarten vor sieht für euer gewässer und die erreicht sind,dann schaust du als 16. eben in die röhre!!! bis einer auf seine karte verzichtet usw....und du der nächste nachrücker bist!!!



ich muß nicht jeden aufnehmen als verein, wo steht das geschrieben.
und ob ein verein zwischen aktiv und passiv unterscheidet ist auch seine sache  er muß es nicht.

antonio


----------



## antonio (9. August 2013)

*AW: Mitgliederbeschränkung*



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Das kommt halt alles auf die Satzung an.
> 
> Typischerweise hat jedes aktive Mitglied Anspruchauf eine Jahreskarte.
> 
> ...



antonio


----------



## Ralle 24 (9. August 2013)

*AW: Mitgliederbeschränkung*

Aktive Mitglieder haben Anspruch auf eine Angelerlaubnis, denn der höhere Beitrag enthält i.d.R. die Gebühr für die Angelerlaubnis. Eine Angelerlaubnis muss aber nicht zwingend eine Jahreskarte sein.
Die Zahl der von der Fischereibehörde festgelegten Jahreserlaubnisscheine kann auf Antrag in Tagesscheine umgewandelt werden, die dann wiederum auf die aktiven Mitglieder umgelegt werden. Das geschieht i.d.R., wenn die Zahl der aktiven Mitglieder höher ist, als die Zahl der zulässigen Jahresscheine.
Es ist auch nicht unüblich, dass ein Verein mit mehreren Gewässern seine Mitglieder auf die Gewässer verteilt. Heißt, nicht jedes Mitglied kann in jedem Gewässer angeln. Meist gibt es ein Stammgewässer, an denen jedes Mitglied angeln darf, oft kleinere Teiche, für die keine Höchstzahl durch die Fischereibehörde festgelegt wird, und dazu kontingentierte Gewässer für die die Erlaubnis meist nach dem Rotationsprinzip oder per Tageskarte an die aktiven vergeben wird.

Passive Mitglieder haben keinen Anspruch auf eine Angelerlaubnis, können aber z.B. bei Hegefischen oder sonstigen Veranstaltungen mitangeln.
Passive Mitglieder kann ein Verein ohne Gefährdung der Gemeinnützigkeit nur in begründeten Fällen abweisen. Das hat aber nix mit der Angelerlaubnis zu tun. 

Alles für NRW, kann in anderen BL anders sein.


----------



## Dorschgreifer (9. August 2013)

*AW: Mitgliederbeschränkung*



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Ein Verein darf damit nur so viele aktive Mitglieder aufnehmen, wie er Jahreskarten zur Verfügung hat.


 
Danach dürften Vereine, die überhaupt keine Gewässer haben, auch keine Mitglieder aufnehmen.|rolleyes

Es gibt aber mittlerweile reichlich Vereine, die keine Gewässer haben und trotzdem unendlich viele Mitglieder haben und von passiven Mitgliedern oder Aktiven Mitgliedern steht nichts in deren Satzungen.

Jedem Verein ist es völlig freigestellt, wie viele Mitglieder er aufnimmt oder nicht, das entscheiden im Zweifel ausschließlich die Mitglieder, das muss auch nicht in der Satzung stehen, sondern es reicht ein Beschluß der Jahreshauptversammlung, der durch einfache Mehrheit zustande kommt.

Das hat alles nichts mit Beschränkungen von Behörden bei der Erlaubnisscheinausgabe zu tun.

Also, Beschränkungen von Mitgliedern ist eine Sache und beschränkte Anzahl von Erlaubnisscheinen ist eine andere Sache, da muss keinerlei Zusammenhang bestehen, kann aber, das liegt im Ermessen eines jeden Vereines.


----------



## antonio (9. August 2013)

*AW: Mitgliederbeschränkung*



Dorschgreifer schrieb:


> Danach dürften Vereine, die überhaupt keine Gewässer haben, auch keine Mitglieder aufnehmen.|rolleyes
> 
> Es gibt aber mittlerweile reichlich Vereine, die keine Gewässer haben und trotzdem unendlich viele Mitglieder haben und von passiven Mitgliedern oder Aktiven Mitgliedern steht nichts in deren Satzungen.
> 
> ...




#6#6#6

antonio


----------



## Knispel (9. August 2013)

*AW: Mitgliederbeschränkung*

In den alten Pachtverträgen der Vereine mit der Stadt Bremen hieß es : Es dürfen insgesamt xxx Angelscheine für das Gewässer y ausgegeben werden. Wenn die xxx Scheine ausgegeben waren, wurde eine Warteliste erstellt. Mitglied konnte aber jeder werden, er musste halt nur warten und sich erst einmal mit einem anderen Gewässer begnügen.


----------



## Naturliebhaber (9. August 2013)

*AW: Mitgliederbeschränkung*



Dorschgreifer schrieb:


> Danach dürften Vereine, die überhaupt keine Gewässer haben, auch keine Mitglieder aufnehmen.|rolleyes
> 
> Es gibt aber mittlerweile reichlich Vereine, die keine Gewässer haben und trotzdem unendlich viele Mitglieder haben und von passiven Mitgliedern oder Aktiven Mitgliedern steht nichts in deren Satzungen.


 
Und was habe ich geschrieben:



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Das kommt halt alles auf die Satzung an.


 
|wavey:


----------



## Blauzahn (9. August 2013)

*AW: Mitgliederbeschränkung*



antonio schrieb:


> ich muß nicht jeden aufnehmen als verein,



Richtig, müssen mußt du nicht...
Aber falls Du, mit Anstrebung / Erhalt der *Gemeinnützigkeit*, einen Passus in die Satzung einbaust / eingebaut hast, welcher den Mitgliederkreis beschränkt, haut dir den der(die) Rechtspfleger(in) beim Registergericht/Finanzamt wieder raus, weil das nach Vereinsrecht der Gemeinnützigkeit widerspricht.


----------



## Naturliebhaber (9. August 2013)

*AW: Mitgliederbeschränkung*



Blauzahn schrieb:


> Richtig, müssen mußt du nicht...
> Aber falls Du, mit Anstrebung / Erhalt der *Gemeinnützigkeit*, einen Passus in die Satzung einbaust / eingebaut hast, welcher den Mitgliederkreis beschränkt, haut dir den der(die) Rechtspfleger(in) beim Registergericht/Finanzamt wieder raus, weil das nach Vereinsrecht der Gemeinnützigkeit widerspricht.


 
Wie schon geschrieben: Ich war lange Jahre im Vorstand eines Vereins, mit Beschränkung der Mitgliederanzahl in der Satzung (aus räumlichen Gründen festgelegt auf 90). Da hat niemand am Status der Gemeinnützigkeit gerüttelt.

Hier in Mittelfranken haben gefühlte 80% der Fischereivereine Aufnahmestopp für aktive Mitglieder, weil deren Erlaubnisschein-Kapazität erschöpft ist. Trotzdem bleiben diese gemeinnützig.

Und falls es da auf Ämtern Rechtsexperten gibt, die das anders sehen, muss man sich mit denen unterhalten und sich zeigen lassen, wo das steht, dass Beschränkungen der Mitgliederzahl der Gemeinnützigkeit entgegenstehen.


----------



## ernie1973 (9. August 2013)

*AW: Mitgliederbeschränkung*



Blauzahn schrieb:


> Richtig, müssen mußt du nicht...
> Aber falls Du, mit Anstrebung / Erhalt der *Gemeinnützigkeit*, einen Passus in die Satzung einbaust / eingebaut hast, welcher den Mitgliederkreis beschränkt, haut dir den der(die) Rechtspfleger(in) beim Registergericht/Finanzamt wieder raus, weil das nach Vereinsrecht der Gemeinnützigkeit widerspricht.



Dann sag doch bitte mal, aus welcher Vorschrift des "Vereinsrechts" sich das so GENAU ergibt?!

Sei doch bitte so nett und zitiere die §§§, aus denen sich das so ergibt, wie Du es hier schreibst!

Es gibt zwar den Grundsatz der "Förderung der Öffentlichkeit" - aber - wenn ein Verein die Mitgliederzahl aus berechtigtem Interesse (sachlich nachvollziehbar & entsprechend GUT begründet - z.B. durch die Gewässergröße der Pachtgewässer bedingt) per Satzung die Mitgliederzahl limitiert, dann reicht das regelmäßig aus, um weiterhin als "gemeinnützig" anerkannt zu werden! 

Es muss kein Verein eine Überfischung dulden oder fördern , um gemeinnützig bleiben "zu dürfen"!

Mir wäre das neu!!!


...noch einmal --> die Gemeinnützigkeit hat mit dem Vereinsrecht an sich nicht direkt was zu tun!

Natürlich prüft ein Rechtspfleger auch mal ´ne Satzung auf ihre Rechtmäßigkeit - bzw. ggf. ob die Satzung höherrangigem Recht widerspricht - aber Deine Aussage wäre mir neu - aber - ich bin weiß Gott auch kein "Crack" im Vereinsrecht und vielleicht lerne ich hier ja noch etwas....!

Bitte um Antwort!

Es ist nach meinem bisherigen Kenntnisstand ein *rein steuerrechtlicher* (!!!) Tatbestand (§§ 51 ff.) nach der Abgabenordnung (AO), der u.a. auch für Vereine zur Anwendung gelangt!



*Voraussetzungen für die Anerkennung*

 Die folgenden Voraussetzungen müssen für die Anerkennung als steuerbegünstigte Körperschaft erfüllt sein:


Die Körperschaft muss gemeinnützige, mildtätige oder kirchliche Zwecke verfolgen.
Der Zweck muss selbstlos, ausschließlich und unmittelbar verfolgt werden.
Alle Voraussetzungen der Steuerbegünstigung müssen aus der Satzung  ersichtlich sein. Die Satzung muss auch die Art der Zweckverwirklichung  angeben.
Die Satzung muss eine Regelung enthalten, dass das Vermögen der  Körperschaft bei Auflösung oder Wegfall der steuerbegünstigten Zwecke  auch zukünftig für steuerbegünstigte Zwecke verwendet wird (sog.  Anfallklausel).
Die tatsächliche Geschäftsführung muss der Satzung entsprechen.
 Nach § 52 Abs. 2 AO sind u. a. folgende Ziele als gemeinnützig anzuerkennen (unvollständige Aufzählung):


die Förderung von Wissenschaft und Forschung
die Förderung von Bildung und Erziehung
die Förderung von Kunst und Kultur
die Förderung von Völkerverständigung
die Förderung des Denkmalschutzes und der Denkmalpflege
die Förderung des Naturschutzes und der Landschaftspflege
die Förderung des Heimatgedankens
die Förderung des traditionellen Brauchtums (einschließlich des Karnevals, der Fastnacht und des Faschings)
die Förderung des Tierschutzes
die Förderung der Entwicklungszusammenarbeit


Petri!


Ernie


----------



## ernie1973 (9. August 2013)

*AW: Mitgliederbeschränkung*

PS:

Nach meiner Rechtsauffassung kann ein (Angel-)Verein:

- sich selbst per Satzung hinsichtlich der Mitgliederzahl limitieren

-  z.B. bestimmen, dass nur geprüfte Fischereischeininhaber Mitglied werden können

- ohne Gewässer zu haben ein Angelverein sein

- gemeinnützig sein, wenn er sich (aus berechtigtem Interesse!) auf eine konkret bestimmte Mitgliederzahl beschränkt 

- nur rothaarige Mitglieder aufnehmen, deren Vorname mit "a" anfängt



Man darf nicht vergessen, dass ein Verein ein PRIVATRECHTLICHER Zusammenschluss ist, der sich seine Satzung selbst bestimmt und wobei der Inhalt der Satzung natürlich nicht gegen höherrangiges Recht verstossen darf.

Aber im Privatrecht herrscht auch *Privatautonomie* - deshalb muss ein Vermieterverein auch keine Mieter aufnehmen - oder der Liliputanerverein auch keine "2 m - Riesen".

Ein privatechtlicher Verein gibt sich im Rahmen der Gesetze "selbst" seine Regeln mit der Satzung - z.B. kann ein Mitgliedsantrag auch von einem einstimmigen Beschluss des Vorstandes oder aller Mitglieder abhängig gemacht werden!

Ich denke, dass es sogar legal wäre, über die Aufnahme eines Neumitgliedes durch "Auswürfeln" zu entscheiden, wenn dies in der Satzung zuvor hinreichend bestimmt & als Voraussetzung aufgenommen wurde. 

In meinem Angelverein gibt es z.B. eine festgelegte Mitgliederzahl. 
Neu-Bewerber kommen auf eine Warteliste und - jetzt kommt´s --> laut Satzung hat der Vorstand das RECHT, an der Warteliste vorbei auch mal Mitglieder aufzunehmen - klar ist Vetternwirtschaft dadurch Tür und Tor geöffnet, aber z.B. wird auch mal ein Polizeibeamter an der Warteliste vorbei aufgenommen, der sich (hoffentlich!) in der Folge auch mal interessiert, wenn die Vereinskontrolleure um Hilfe ersuchen - ob das klappt ist ne andere Frage - aber der Vorstand hat das Recht und sollte es im Sinne des "Vereinswohls" einsetzen - deswegen kam das ursprünglich mal in die Satzung!...was damit gemacht wird, überlasse ich Eurer Phantasie - gerecht geht´s dabei nicht immer zu - aber - die Satzung hat der Verein sich urdemokratisch selbst gegeben und - bei entsprechenden Mehrheitsverhältnissen kann die Satzung auch per Abstimmung mal geändert werden! 

So what?

Dieser *private* Zusammenschluss von Privatpersonen kann dann als juristische Person satzungsgemäß und im Rahmen der Gesetze agieren - pachtet oft als Angelverein auch z.B. Gewässer, wodurch dem Verein dann dadurch noch *keine* "öffentlich - rechtlichen" Pflichten gegenüber "Möchtegern-Neumitglied-Privatpersonen" - sondern allenfalls gesetzliche Pflichten hinsichtlich der Hege & der Wasserwirtschaft, DES STEUERRECHTS etc. - zukommen - im Sinne von Wunschdenkern, die offenbar meinen, einem Verein kämen Aufgaben der Daseinsvorsorge o.ä. zu - oder er "müsse" doch Gastkarten ausgeben - oder er "müsse" gar auch Herr Meier aufnehmen, weil Herr Schulze ja auch schon "drin" ist.

Muss ein Verein meiner Meinung nach eben nicht - was *NICHTS* mit dem Steuertatbestand der "Gemeinnützigkeit" zu tun hat!

Zwar gibt es den ominösen "Grundsatz der Förderung der Öffentlichkeit" für gemeinnützige Vereine - aber auch danach gibt es keinen Anspruch einer einzelnen Person auf Aufnahme in den Verein!

Solange die Satzung nach rechtmäßigen und plausiblen Gesichtspunkten die Mitgliederzahl limitiert, sehe ich keine Möglichkeit, sich erfolgreich in einen Verein zu klagen, oder diesem die Gemeinnützigkeit zu entziehen, weil eine konkrete Person nicht aufgenommen wurde!

[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Eine *Begründung*            für die Ablehnung eine Aufnahmeantrages ist nicht erforderlich.            Die Satzung kann das aber verlangen.
          Lediglich in einem Fall besteht unabhängig von den Satzungsregelungen            ein Anspruch auf die Aufnahme in den Verein: Der Verein hat eine *Monopolstellung*            oder eine erhebliche wirtschaftliche und soziale Machtstellung und die            Verweigerung der Mitgliedschaft wäre mit Nachteilen für den            Beitrittswilligen verbunden. Das gilt insbesondere für Wirtschafts-            und Berufsverbände und Gewerkschaften, aber auch für den Deutschen            Sportbund. Die Monopolstellung des Vereins kann dabei auch auf eine            Region beschränkt sein.
          Fälle in denen aufgrund der Monopolstellung ein Anspruch auf Aufnahme            besteht können sein:
          - Gewerkschaften
          - Berufsverbände
          - Sportverbänden, bei denen die Mitgliedschaft Voraussetzung für            die Teilnahme an Wettkämpfen ist.[/FONT]
         [FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Auch im Fall der            Monopolstellung kann der Verein aber ein berechtigtes Interesse haben,            ein Aufnahmeantrag abzuweisen. Ebenso kann er satzungsbasiert angemessene            Forderungen bezüglich der Voraussetzungen an den Bewerber stellen.[/FONT]

Also verliert der Verein nicht automatisch die Gemeinnützigkeit, solange er sachliche Gründe bzw. ein "berechtigtes Interesse" daran hat, die Mitgliederzahl zu limitieren, oder einzelne Personen nicht aufzunehmen!

Darüber --> "gemeinnützig --> JA oder Nein?" befindet letztlich das Finanzamt nach pflichtgemässem Ermessen - und gegen die Entscheidungen, die dabei so getroffen werden, gibt es auch eine Menge Rechtsmittel!...

Klar - die Satzung muss vorhanden und rechtmäßig sein - aber mit und in der Satzung kann man so einiges PRIVATRECHTLICH regeln!

Mich kann auch niemand zwingen, Herr Meier mein Fahrrad zu leihen oder zu verkaufen - *wenn ich das will*, dann *KANN* ich das privatrechtlich - aber ich muss es eben nicht tun!

*DAS* macht das Privatrecht eben aus!


Ernie

...wenn ich irre, dann korrigiert mich bitte *fundiert* - niemand ist unfehlbar und ich lerne jeden Tag gerne dazu und bin *kein* Experte im Vereinsrecht!

E.


----------



## GeorgeB (9. August 2013)

*AW: Mitgliederbeschränkung*

Gemeint ist wohl das hier:



> Ein  Verein, dessen Tätigkeit in erster Linie seinen Mitgliedern zugute  kommt (insbesondere Sportverein und Vereine, die in § 52 Abs. 2 Nr. 23  genannte Freizeitbetätigungen fördern), fördert nicht die Allgemeinheit,  wenn er den Kreis der Mitglieder durch hohe Aufnahmegebühren oder  Mitgliederbeiträge (einschließlich Mitgliedsumlagen) klein hält.
> Bei  einem Verein, dessen Tätigkeit in erster Linie seinen Mitgliedern zugute  kommt, ist eine Förderung der Allgemeinheit im Sinne des § 52 Abs. 1  anzunehmen, wenn
> a.die *Mitgliedsbeiträge und Mitgliedsumlagen* zusammen im Durchschnitt *1.023 € je Mitglied und Jahr* und   b.die *Aufnahmegebühren* für die im Jahr aufgenommenen Mitglieder im Durchschnitt *1.534 €* nicht übersteigen.



aus: http://www.vereinsbesteuerung.info/aeao.htm

Das gilt aber eher für Vereine, die von vorne herein Mitgliederbegrenzungen oder abenteuerlich hohe Beiträge festsetzen. Siehe RB Leipzig. Erlässt ein Verein einen Aufnahmestopp, weil er weitere Mitglieder einfach nicht mehr zufrieden stellen kann, sieht die Sache anders aus.


----------



## Blauzahn (9. August 2013)

*AW: Mitgliederbeschränkung*

Nun denn mal ein Beispiel aus Bayern, für Naturliebhaber und unseren "Rechtsgelehrten"...
Auszug aus einem Papier des Bayerischen Staatsministeriums für Finanzen, in dem es um Steuertipps für Vereine geht:



> 3. Mitglieder
> Mitgliedschaft für alle
> Steuerbegünstige Vereine stehen der Allgemeinheit offen. Die Mitgliedschaft kann von Seiten des Vereins nicht willkürlich abgelehnt oder beendet werden. Die Mitgliedschaft hängt nicht davon ab, dass die beitrittswillige Person zu einer bestimmten Familie gehört, in einem bestimmten Unternehmen arbeitet, in einem sehr kleinen Gebiet wohnt oder Teil eines auf andere Art – beispielsweise mittels sehr hoher Mitgliedsbeiträge – abgeschlossenen, auf Dauer nur kleinen Kreises ist.
> Andernfalls ist der Verein nicht auf die Förderung der Allgemeinheit gerichtet und kann nicht als steuerbegünstigt anerkannt werden. Die Zahl der aktiven Mitglieder darf aber ausnahmsweise eingeschränkt werden, wenn sachliche Gründe vorliegen, zum Beispiel weil eine Sportanlage ausgelastet oder ein Chor vollständig besetzt ist.
> Rechtsquelle: § 52 AO


Nachzulesen hier: http://www.verwaltung.bayern.de/egov-portlets/xview/Anlage/1927949/SteuertippsfuerVereine.pdf


Alles natürlich immer im Zusammenhang der steuerlich begünstigten Anerkennung der Gemeinnützigkeit betrachtet.

Jeder andere Verein, der auf Steuern und Abgaben "pfeifft" kann natürlich machen was er will und nach Haut-, Haar-, Gesichtsfarbe Mitglieder aufnehmen oder ablehnen...
muß dann aber auch entsprechend Steuern zahlen.


----------



## GeorgeB (9. August 2013)

*AW: Mitgliederbeschränkung*

Im Grunde ist das sehr einfach. Die Vorschriften haben einen Sinn und Zweck. Und der Sinn dieser Regelung liegt z.B. darin, dass wir nicht mit ein paar Leuten einen kleinen Verein gründen, andere Leute außen vor lassen, uns einen großen See pachten, und für dieses elitäre Hobby noch die Gemeinnützigkeit zugesprochen bekommen.


----------



## ernie1973 (9. August 2013)

*AW: Mitgliederbeschränkung*



Blauzahn schrieb:


> Nun denn mal ein Beispiel aus Bayern, für Naturliebhaber und unseren "Rechtsgelehrten"...
> Auszug aus einem Papier des Bayerischen Staatsministeriums für Finanzen, in dem es um Steuertipps für Vereine geht:
> 
> Nachzulesen hier: http://www.verwaltung.bayern.de/egov-portlets/xview/Anlage/1927949/SteuertippsfuerVereine.pdf
> ...



Limitierung geht.

Limitierung *MIT* Gemeinnützigkeit geht auch, wenn sachliche Gründe vorliegen.

Da steht´s doch auch bei Dir --> "sachliche Gründe" müssen vorliegen - als Bsp. wird eine ausgelastete Sportanlage angeführt - übertragen auf´s Angeln limitiert ein cleverer Verein die Mitgliederzahl (ggf. auch nur die Zahl der "aktiven" - also - angelnden Mitglieder) einfach aufgrund der Gewässergröße, der Biomasse, aufgrund geschützter Vogelarten, die bei "mehr" Anglern erheblich im Brutgeschäft gestört würden etc. etc....!

Mitglied werden kann dann auch jeder - angeln aber u.U. nicht!

Auch da könnte dann unter allen Mitgliedern gewürfelt werden, wer im Angeljahr als Mitglied auch angeln darf - gäbe sicher Geschrei - aber - zugänglich für jedermann wäre der Verein dann noch - ob er weiter interessant für jedermann wäre, ist auch ne ganz andere Frage!

Glaubst Du wirklich, dass ein Finanzbeamter prüft und selber prüfen kann, ob diese "sachlichen Gründe" der Sache nach stimmig sind???

Ein cleverer und gut beratener Verein erstellt einen Katalog an "sachlichen Gründen" - und schon wird der Finanzbeamte im Regelfall und praxisnah sehr zufrieden sein und hat die Sache in 5 Minuten vom Tisch.

In der Praxis halte ich es für recht unwahrscheinlich, dass ein Finanzbeamter da wochenlang prüft, ob die "sachlichen Gründe" (von denen man leicht viele in die Satzung aufnehmen kann!) allesamt vorliegen!

Ernie


----------



## ernie1973 (9. August 2013)

*AW: Mitgliederbeschränkung*



GeorgeB schrieb:


> Im Grunde ist das sehr einfach. Die Vorschriften haben einen Sinn und Zweck. Und der Sinn dieser Regelung liegt z.B. darin, dass wir nicht mit ein paar Leuten einen kleinen Verein gründen, andere Leute außen vor lassen, uns einen großen See pachten, und für dieses elitäre Hobby noch die Gemeinnützigkeit zugesprochen bekommen.




Sofern sich sachliche Gründe finden lassen, steht aber einer Limitierung der Mitgliederzahl *MIT* Gemeinnützigkeit PRAKTISCH nicht viel im Wege.

Oder glaubt ihr, das Finanzamt fertigt Gutachten an, ob nun 20, 40 oder 60 Angler dort die "richtige" Menge sind, um das Gewässer nicht überzustrapazieren?

Ich nicht.....!


Ernie


----------



## Naturliebhaber (9. August 2013)

*AW: Mitgliederbeschränkung*



Blauzahn schrieb:


> Nun denn mal ein Beispiel aus Bayern, für Naturliebhaber und unseren "Rechtsgelehrten"...


 
Da steht genau, was ich sage:
_"Die Zahl der aktiven Mitglieder darf aber ausnahmsweise eingeschränkt werden, wenn sachliche Gründe vorliegen, zum Beispiel weil eine Sportanlage ausgelastet oder ein Chor vollständig besetzt ist."_

Wenn die Erlaubnisscheine ausgeschöpft sind, müssen keine aktiven Mitglieder mehr aufgenommen werden, wenn diesen laut Satzung ein Erlaubnisschein zusteht. etc.



Blauzahn schrieb:


> Jeder andere Verein, der auf Steuern und Abgaben "pfeifft" kann natürlich machen was er will und nach Haut-, Haar-, Gesichtsfarbe Mitglieder aufnehmen oder ablehnen...
> muß dann aber auch entsprechend Steuern zahlen.


 
Laut Satzung nach Hautfarbe oder Geschlecht abzulehnen ist vielleicht keine so gute Idee:
http://www.gesetze-im-internet.de/agg/BJNR189710006.html 
So blöd, die Hautfarbe festzuschreiben, ist wohl niemand, aber bzgl. Geschlecht kenne ich einen Verein, der da schon mal zahlen musste, weil was in der Satzung stand und jemand seinen Urlaub finanziert haben wollte. #h


----------



## Blauzahn (9. August 2013)

*AW: Mitgliederbeschränkung*

Nun ihr Zwei...

Da steht, das *sachliche Gründe* Ausnahmen bilden können,
aber nicht, was in diesem Thread vehement diskutiert wurde und wird.
Nämlich das man selbst bestimmen kann, wieviel Mitglieder aufgenommen werden.
Dies ergibt sich notgedrungen durch vorliegende Kleinstaaterei - jedem Verein seinen eigenen Tümpel - und hier greift erneut der Gesetzgeber ein - in diesem Falle die Fischereibehörde - welche die Kartenzahlen dem Gewässer entsprechend begrenzt.
Das sind für mich jedoch zwei paar Schuhe und sollte deshalb schon richtig gestellt werden #h

Glück Auf!


----------



## antonio (10. August 2013)

*AW: Mitgliederbeschränkung*



Chris85m schrieb:


> Hallöchen zusammen!!
> 
> Ich habe da mal eine Frage an euch..
> Hoffe das gehört hier auch rein...
> ...




drum geht/ging es.

1. nein die mitgliederzahl ist nicht durch die gewässergröße vorgegeben.

2. die behörde kann keine mitgliederzahl vorschreiben.

3. der verein kann seine mitgliederzahl begrenzen(auch ohne die gemeinnützigkeit zu gefährden)

4. anzahl der erlaubniskarten muß nicht gleich anzahl der mitglieder sein


antonio


----------

